# Joe Piggie



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

I've a very special little Piggie called Joe. I got him about 6 months ago. He's 5 years old, blind with two cataracts and two lumps on his wee back. He lives alone as he isn't neutered due to his age. Anytime I am home I have the wee man downstairs with me. He walks up and down the sofa munching on his favourite Redigrass and dried herbs and sleeping. I love him very much. He's my first GP. 

I also have 4 bunnies, two of which I foster. I have 3 cats too though I use the number 3 loosely lol. Lucy is my own rescue cat then a wee stray moved in about a year ago. Just recently the neighbour's cat started coming in and he thinks he lives here now too :wink:

So I Have my hands full. Wouldn't have it any other way. Just love my furry family. I will try to figure out how to put photos up so you can see him. He loves to have a towel to burry into and have his nose sticking out. It's so cute.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Come on jac you know the rules about photos!! He sounds like a poorly piggie, I had a male piggie live til he was 7 and he never had any problems, I hope Joe has many more happy days with you.


----------

